# fsstat



## ccc (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi

Howto install *fsstat* from ports under freeBSD?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 31, 2009)

i dont see it in ports.
theres an fstat in the base system... is that what youre looking for?


----------



## ccc (Dec 31, 2009)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> i dont see it in ports.
> theres an fstat in the base system... is that what youre looking for?



On my freeBSD 7.0 I can find only nfsstat:
	
	



```
# locate fsstat
/usr/bin/nfsstat
/usr/include/nfsclient/nfsstats.h
/usr/share/man/man1/nfsstat.1.gz
/usr/share/man/man2/getfsstat.2.gz
/usr/src/lib/libc/sys/getfsstat.2
/usr/src/sys/nfsclient/nfsstats.h
/usr/src/usr.bin/nfsstat
/usr/src/usr.bin/nfsstat/Makefile
/usr/src/usr.bin/nfsstat/nfsstat.1
/usr/src/usr.bin/nfsstat/nfsstat.c
```


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 31, 2009)

actually, searching the manpages i see it under FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE & Ports.
so im guessing its in ports for 8.0, although searching freebsd.org/ports doesnt turn anything up and im not on a freebsd box right now so i cant check.

freshports doesnt show anything either.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 31, 2009)

statfs(2), getfsstat(2)?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 31, 2009)

It's not in Ports anywhere, not even in the INDEX files of FreeBSD 6, 7 or 8. That could mean it's ancient rather than cutting-edge.


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 31, 2009)

Maybe sysutils/sleuthkit?
*goes off to install*
. . .

Indeed, it installs an executable named /usr/local/bin/fsstat

```
> file `which fsstat`
/usr/local/bin/fsstat: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (FreeBSD), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for FreeBSD 8.0 (800107), stripped
>
```


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 31, 2009)

By the way, y'all owe me a beer.


----------



## ccc (Dec 31, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Maybe sysutils/sleuthkit?
> *goes off to install*
> . . .
> 
> ...



Thx, I've installed and it works well now:
	
	



```
# fsstat
Missing image name
usage: fsstat [-tvV] [-f fstype] [-i imgtype] [-o imgoffset] image
        -t: display type only
        -i imgtype: The format of the image file (use '-i list' for supported types)
        -f fstype: File system type (use '-f list' for supported types)
        -o imgoffset: The offset of the file system in the image (in sectors)
        -v: verbose output to stderr
        -V: Print version
```


----------

